# Bellyboat-Tausch



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe die möglichkeit mein "Browning" zu tauschen:


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2003)

Kann dafür das bekommen (1,5 Jahre alt).

Kann ich da was falsch machen?


----------



## südlicht (29. Oktober 2003)

hmmmm.... in was ? #c


----------



## südlicht (29. Oktober 2003)

autsch, ok, hätte nochn bissel warten sollen...:g :g 

Nehm die Frage zurück....:m


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2003)

Erik, du warst zu schnell! Siehe oben!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Mario
Du weisst ja wohl das das alte Browning mehr Tragkraft hat als das was Du dafür eintauschen willst.
Und warte mal wenn Chrischan Dir was von den Nähten erzählt.......:k :m :q


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2003)

wieder gleichzeitig!

Und was hälst du davon ?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Mario
Kleiner Tip:
Da so ein Rund-BB fast keiner mehr kauft, tausche es und biete dann das Andere an zum Verkauf. Von dem Erlös legst Du noch die fehlenden Euro drauf und kaufst Dir dann ein Neues, was wenigstens aus der neusten Generation ist. :m


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2003)

Der Ring hat echt mehr Tragkraft?
Sieht aber viel kleiner als das RT aus!
Das RT ist auch wesendlich breiter, daher doch auch bestimmt "kippstabieler" oder?

Das einsteigen ist auch bedeutend leichter!

Aber macht nur weiter, mehr Infos..............


----------



## südlicht (29. Oktober 2003)

Naja, ich für meinen Teil hab das Vertrauen zu meinem RT (allerdings die "alte" V-Version) fast verloren. Warte sehnsüchtigst auf n Paket aus USA...   

Das Browning ist zwar vom Einstieg her etwas komplizierter, kann aber eigentlich nur besser als das olle U von RT sein... (meine Meinung)

Gruss in den Norden, 
Eric


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Oktober 2003)

Jau Mario,
die Vor- und Nachteile sind ja hinlänglich bekannt.
Logisch ist doch das ein "Ring" mehr Umfang hat, also Schlauch, wie ein offenes "U" ! Oder ? Und da der Schlauchquerschnitt fast der Gleiche ist......... hat der Ring mehr Tragkraft.:m 

Ich erinnere mich das die Ringe mit 300 lbs angeben waren und das alte U aus der ersten Generation nur 275lbs hatte.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2003)

> Naja, ich für meinen Teil hab das Vertrauen zu meinem RT (allerdings die "alte" V-Version) fast verloren.


Klär mich auf!
(die Nähte?)



> Logisch ist doch das ein "Ring" mehr Umfang hat, also Schlauch, wie ein offenes "U" ! Oder ? Und da der Schlauchquerschnitt fast der Gleiche ist......... hat der Ring mehr Tragkraft.


Tragen würden sie mich beide!
Das RT ist in sich aber breiter. Liegt es da nicht stabiler auf dem Wasser?


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2003)

Ups, ich muss ja in 4,5 Stunden wieder aufstehen!
Ich lese morgen weiter!


----------



## südlicht (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja, die Nähte. Hab mittlerweile sämtliche Nähte mit Fireline nachgenäht.

Solange du dich im Browning nicht mit den Flossen am Kopf kitzelst, dürftest auch nicht kippen. Dies gilt selbstverständlich für"bellygeeignetes" Wetter...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Mario
Wie schon erwähnt:


> die Vor- und Nachteile sind ja hinlänglich bekannt.



...oh Mist, muss auch ab in die Heija. #u


----------



## südlicht (29. Oktober 2003)

Na, dann wünsch ich euch ma ne gute Mütze voll Schlaf... 

Ich hau mir hier die Nacht um die Ohren, habe Nachtdienstbereitschaft und da ich morgen Abend wieder in den Dienst muss, werde ich erst in den Morgenstunden in die Kiste hüpfen....

Tight lines,
Eric


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Oktober 2003)

...also Mario...ich bin immer noch (das Paket aus USA ist noch nicht da) ein Verfechter der U-Tube....mein gutes Stück ist mittlerweile fast sechs Jahre alt und hat mich bisher noch nicht einmal im Stich gelassen....das mit den Nähten - Christian wird es sicher noch schreiben - kann ich von meinem RT U-boat nicht behaupten..... und wie Du weisst, fahr ich immer noch gerne mit dem Teil......Wenn ich einen Ring hätte, dann würe ich tauschen.... und Tragkraft hin oder her....sorry Mike...aber wir Beide- Du Mario und ich -  sind doch eine etwas andere Gewichtsklasse als Christian oder Mike - oder ;+


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich sehs wie Vossi.
Mein U-RT ist auch sechs Jahre alt. Das mit den Nähten war ein Chargenproblem. Es gab tatsächlich eine Serie mit dieser Krankheit. Genauso hatte RT aber auch mal fehlerhafte Schläuche eingesetzt die in den Schweissnähten aufgingen. Vossi und ich haben anscheinend keins dieser Montagsmodelle. 

Ob dein RT zum Tausch geeignet ist kannst du leicht sehen. Bilden sich Lücken bei maximalem Luftdruck in den Nahtlücken?
Sehen die Schlauchnähte "auseinander getrieben" aus?

Also ich würde tauschen#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Vossi

Nun mit Tragkraft sehe ich das so: Je mehr Tgk umso länger kann es dauern, bei einem schleichenden Platten auf See, das ich absaufe. Also habe ich vielleicht mehr Zeit, wieder oder überhaupt noch ans Land zukommen! :m
Und die Tragk. ergibt sich hauptsächlich und eigentlich nur aus dem Luftvolumen im Schlauch und je massiger (größer) dieser Schlauch ist, umso mehr Volumen beinhaltet doch dieser. :g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Oktober 2003)

Also ich würde es tauschen. Das U Boot ist be4stimmt besser als der Ring. Und kaputt gehen tun doch nur die Vaus bei RT.


----------



## Bellyman (29. Oktober 2003)

Also ich würde auch tauschen, sofort....!

@ Mike
Deine Erklärung für mehr Tragkraft bei einem Ring ist zwar logisch, trifft aber nicht zu, da die meisten Ringe wesentlich kleiner im Gesamtdurchmesser sind und auch meist nicht denselben Schlauchdurchmesser haben.

Ausserdem gab es mal einen BB-Test (ich glaube in Rute und Rolle) und danach waren die Ringe am Instabilsten, sie kippen relativ leicht um.
Das Ein und Aussteigen ist beschwerlich (kann da mitreden, hatte selber mit einem Ring angefangen) und es ist blöd so einen Ring vor sich zu haben (z.b. beim Fische anlanden/boaten).
Ein Ring ist auch schwerer zu paddeln, U oder V sind einfacher.
Ein Ring dreht auch leichter im Wasser, man muss öfter gegenhalten und ein Fisch kann einen schon schwindlig werden lassen.... 
Und ausserdem:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Micha

Genau das was Du beschrieben hast, hatte ich mit "die Vor- und Nachteile sind hinlänglich ja bekannt" schon abgehakt.

Ausserdem wollte Mario ja wissen ob er etwas verkehrt macht wenn er tauscht und dazu habe ich doch auch ganz klar geschrieben, das er tauschen soll !
Tragkraft hin oder her...... er will tauschen und dann soll er das, er wird sich nur verbessern. :m 
Bis er mal auf´nem Togiak gesessen hat........ :k


----------



## Ace (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke man sollte daraus keine Wissenschaft machen...das RT-U Tube ist klar besser als der Ring. 
Ich würde sofort tauschen. 
Und wenn die RT´s so schlecht wären wären sie nicht die meisst eingesetzten an der Küste. 
Ich hab meins 1,5 Jahre im Hardcoreeinsatz und einmal ein Loch gehabt das anstandslos auf Garantie in Ordnung gebracht wurde.(neuer Schlauch) 

Allerdings stimmt mich eins nachdenklich. 
Warum möchte derjenige denn tauschen...ist vielleicht etwas nicht i.O. mit dem Boat.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2003)

> ...... er will tauschen und dann soll er das


Ich war noch nicht sicher. Daher wollte ich eure Meinungen dazu hören.


> er wird sich nur verbessern


Das ist eine klare Aussage!

Ich hatte auch schon befürchtet das hier das Thema abschwenkt (Tgiak is besser, Nähte von RT  u.s.w.)
Das kann ja auch alles sein, aber mich interessierte nur der direkte Vergleich zwischen den beiden BB´s.

Bis jetzt tendiert es zum RT, hat noch wer einwände ???


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Oktober 2003)

@Ace: Das RT ist laut Aussage 1,5 Jahre alt, und vollkommen i.O.

Ich kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, aber das ist mir auch "Latte"! 

Mein Tauschpartner (in Spee) ist aus den Fliegenfischer-Forum, wer weiß wofür er es einsätzen will!


----------



## Ace (29. Oktober 2003)

@Mario 
tausche!!! 
selbst wenn z.B. der Schlauch nicht i.O. sein sollte kannst du fix und günstig nen neuen Kaufen. 
Mach das mal beim Browning oder Togiak.


----------



## Udo Mundt (29. Oktober 2003)

Nachdem beim letzten Ostseetreffen weit ab vom Land die Nähte meines U-RT anfingen zu reißen, bin ich doch sehr enttäuscht.
Ist wohl auch eines von der schlechten Serie.
Da ich die Gelegenheit hatte das Togiak von Salmonelle zu testen, wird mein neues Belly wohl in diese Richtung tendieren.
Wenn das RT in Ordnung ist, seltest Du ruhig tauschen, es gibt ja auch positive Berichte zum RT.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Mathias

Warum ist das RT das meist benutzte BB an der See ??
Weil es das "Billigste" war und aus dem Grund haben sich die Leute das gekauft !! Die liebe Geldfrage.
Boardies die hier nachgefragt haben, was mit welchen BB´s los ist und nach dem Für und Wieder gefragt hatten, haben sich ein anderes BB gekauft und dafür etwas mehr in den Geldbeutel gelangt.
Aber sie brauchen sich nicht mehr hintendran mit Ersatzschläuchen rumquälen!
Also ist das alles mal wieder eine Geldfrage und die Qualität blieb dabei auf der Strecke oder musste sich schonmal einer nen neuen Schlauch kaufen für nen Orginal U-Boot oder nen Togiak??

:q :q :m #h


----------



## Dorschleo (29. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren das RT V-Boot. Es wurde von mir nur im Salzwasser genutzt und ich konnte bis jetzt keine Mängel feststellen. Das Boot ist ständig im aufgeblasenen Zustand, im Keller und im Auto wird etwas Luft herausgelassen, aber es wird nie gefaltet und geknickt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Oktober 2003)

> Bis er mal auf´nem Togiak gesessen hat........


 ...gewonnen Mike :m 



> aber es wird nie gefaltet und geknickt


 ...genau Dorschleo - das habe ich am letzten WE das erste Mal gemacht....komisches Gefühl, aber die Kiste hat das auch überstanden.....


> weit ab vom Land die Nähte meines U-RT anfingen zu reißen


 ....wo Udo...Du hast mir nix erzählt (schmoll) #h #h


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. Oktober 2003)

@ Vossi  
Ich konnte Dir nichts davon erzählen, das war beim letzten Ausritt
kurz vor Sonnenuntergang , wo alle anderen nochmal richtig gut Dorsch abgegriffen haben und ich von Land aus nur zusehen konnte :c


----------



## wombat (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi Boardis, 

ich hoffe ich werde nicht schief angesahen wenn ich mit meinen Ring ins Wasser stampfe !
Meiner Freundin hat mir einen von Creeck Comp. zum Geburtstag geschenkt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Oktober 2003)

Tausche sofort, bevor er sich das nochmal überlegt!!!

Schätze allerdings, das es die Version noch ist, die nur einfach genäht wurde.  Sollte es aber in Ordnung sein, verkauf es über Ebay . 80 € solltest dafür auf jeden Fall noch bekommen. Für 120-130 € bekommst dann schon die neue V Version von RT. Für das runde Teil wirst nie diesen Preis erzielen! Mir ist mein altes U RT fast um die Ohren geflogen und das fast 1 km weit draußen. Mich hat nur noch die kleine Luftkammer im Rücken heil an Land gebracht. Zur Zeit benutze ich das V RT mit doppelter Naht(einfache Naht ist immer noch im Handel:v ) und hatte damit bisher noch keine Probleme(Platikstange ist mir vorne gebrochen, Ersatz für 1,99 im Baumarkt). Und ich benutze meines jetzt schon etwas über ein Jahr im Hardcoreeinsatz! Und bin damit zufrieden!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Oktober 2003)

@ wombat

Ich werde dann nur evtl. ein schönes Foto schiessen, wenn Du damit durch die Brandung mal paddeln mußt:q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Oktober 2003)

> ich hoffe ich werde nicht schief angesahen


 ...wird keiner machen Wombat...aber besser für den Ring ist ein richtig glatter Ententeich...ehrlich....
Hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn man vor der auslaufenden Welle aus dem Boat aussteigen kann, oder aber zumindest mal die Gurte gelöst hat...... aber wie gesagt, bei glatter See kein Problem... aber wann ist die See schon so richtig schön glatt....


----------



## Ace (30. Oktober 2003)

> Hat schon seine Vorteile, wenn man vor der auslaufenden Welle aus dem Boat aussteigen kann, oder aber zumindest mal die Gurte gelöst hat


soll das ne Anspielung sein :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Oktober 2003)

> soll das ne Anspielung sein


 ...eigentlich nicht, aber jetzt wo Du es schreibst, überkommt mich ein leicht fieses Grinsen


----------



## wombat (31. Oktober 2003)

@Bellyboatangler

Wenn das Bild was wird machen wir ein riesen-großen Plakat daraus & stellen es am HH-Hbf aus  :q 



@Dorschdiggler

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger, habe noch neeeeeeeeee BB gefahren.
Ich weiß das das ein-& aussteigen ein GROßER MINUS ist, 
aber wiso bei Brandung/Wellengang?  #t


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. November 2003)

@ Wombat

Wetter kann immer mal umschlagen. Wind dreht ein wenig und die Wettervorhersage ist nicht ganz genau. Dazu reichen schon paar Wolken bzw. Strömung. 

Ich bin mal in Elmenhorst/Klütz überrascht wurden. War rausgefahren bei ablandigen Wind um 3-4. Sollte max. auf 5 auffrischen und drehen. Als ein Gewitter kam, war auf einmal eine Welle von ca. 1-1,5m und die Windstärke zwischen 7-8. Hätte mir beinahe in der Brandung die Beine gebrochen zwischen den großen Steinen! War nur noch 0,5m Platz. Hätte ich da nicht das BB an mich festbebunden und im letzten Moment rausgesprungen, wär das BB weg gewesen. Draußen hatte ich nur ne wahnsinnige Strömung. Nur die letzten 20m waren wie Wellenreiten! Das alles war 1996. Seitdem, verabschiede ich mich sofort, wenn ne schwarze Wand von Wolken am Horizont zu sehen ist! Den Fehler macht man nicht nochmal.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. November 2003)

Genau Chrischan,
hatten wir doch zusammen in Gahlendorf ähnlich erlebt. :m 
Wir waren schon an Land, nur unseren Freund Bellyman hatte es erwischt aber es ging ja noch alles gut aus. :q #h


----------



## wombat (6. November 2003)

@Bellyboatangler
@MikeFish

ist doch klar, daß man keine "experimente"mit seinen Leben macht besonders bei Wellengang.
Ich habe mir selbst vorgenommen nicht bei "weißes Wasser" &
Windstärke über 4 nicht raus zu fahren.


----------



## marschel (6. November 2003)

jaja,....die küste hat ihre eigenen gesetze...zum glück gibt es www.bsh.de - aber das wetter kann innerhalb weniger minuten umschlagen. deshalb will ich mir auch nen gps zulegen (für den notfall)......


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. November 2003)

@ marschel

GPS ist gut und schön aber erkläre mir mal als Nichtbesitzer eines GPS, was genaus das an Sicherheit bringt auf einem BB ? ;+ 
Nicht das ich das jetzt mies machen will, sondern ich möchte exakt wissen was das an Sicherheit für die Person/Angler im BB bringt ?


----------



## marschel (6. November 2003)

okay in kurzen worten eingebettet:

du bist z.b. den ganzen tag draussen und sagst dir: "hey, abenddämmerung..da beißen sie besonders geil..."

okay, du hast den bsh-bericht nicht gelsen oder nicht genügend gelesen...etc.. blabla....jetzt kommt ein wetterumschwung:...z.b. extrem windstärke 7 ablandiger wind und du bist 1000m weit draußen, jetzt paddelst du gegen den wind, aber was ist das jetzt? ahhhh die strömung nimmt zu......mirnixdirnix...bist du innerhalb von 10 min. 3-5 km vom land entfernt....keinen orientirungspunkt und keine karft mehr und das bei 2 mtr. hohen wellen. und jetzt????

JA! Handy, Küstenwache...okay aber z.b. abenddämmerung und/ oder nacht bzw. schlechte sicht...rufst du an: "ja ih bin hier irgendwo vor DD....hmmmmm..ja wo denn? weiß ich nicht....halt davor...

im günstigsten fall....klappt alles... JO

aber was ist, wenn du sich in einer notlage befindest????
dann können 60 sek. über dein leben entscheiden - und wenn dann rettungskräfte nach dir 15 min. lang suchen müssen, dann wars das.....

ich will hier kein moralapostel sein, aber die küste hat nun mal ihre eigenen gesetzte und leben (insbesondere unser leben geht  nunmal vor) . und wir als bb-fahrer sind besonmders anfällig.

jeder, der jetzt noch lacht, hat den ernst der situ nicht erkannt....es passiert vielleicht nur einmal im jahr, aber das kann ausschlaggebend sein.

und gerade jetzt zu der absolut besten zeit haben die wassertemperaturen was ganz gemeines an sich.....du hast kaum noch überlebenschancen bei mehr als 15 min. im wasser.....(trotz rettungswesten)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. November 2003)

@ marschel

hhmmmm... kann ja so alles sein.
Also nützt ein GPS ohne ein Handy schonmal garnichts.

Das mit dem Leben und so, na da schau mal auf meine Homepage, da ist das an erster Stelle, *"Sicherheit geht vor Allem!"*
Darüber sind sich wohl die meisten BB-Fahrer einig. 

Aber wenn es so kommt wie Du es beschrieben hast, reicht mir persönlich auch ein Handy und ne Sicherheitsfackel dazu aus.
Das ist auf alle Fälle die einfachere und wesentlich billigere Lösung, gegenüber einem GPS. :m  #h


----------



## marschel (7. November 2003)

Handy ist nun mal PFLICHT.....

Aber mit die beste Sicherheit ist nach wie vor, wenn man immer in einer gruppe unterwegs ist und sich gegenseitig helfen kann....

In einer Gruppe ist alles viel leichter und es kommt auch nicht so schnell Panik auf....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2003)

@ wombat

Bin bei 3-4 rausgefahren und die See war spiegelglatt, da ich im Windschatten einer Steilküste angelte. Nur als das Gewitter kam drehte der Wind auf 7-8 und kam auf einmal auflandig und das für ca. 30 MIn. Danach war es fast wieder spiegelglatt. Wünsche Dir jedenfalls nie soein Erlebnis.

@ Mikefish

Was machst Du bei Nebel? Wenn dann keine Brandung zu hören ist und Du gerade einen Dorsch gedrillt hast, drehst Du dich im Kreis und siehst die Hand vor deinen Augen nicht. Wenn dann keine Brandung zu hören ist und Du keine Vögel am Strand hörst sieht Du alt aus. Hoffentlich hast Du dann zumindestens einen Kompass am Board, womit Du zumindestens die richtige Richtung anpeilen kannst, wo Du hin paddelst. Mit einem GPS siehst Du sofort wo Du bist und kannst den kürzesten Weg zum Strand wählen. ISt schon ne komische Sache, wenn Man dann auf einmal Neblhörner hört und die Kähne immer dichter kommen. Im Winter und FRühjahr hast Du öfters um die Mittagszeit Nebel und mit einem Kompass weiss Du nur die Richtung. Weiss aber nicht ob da ein Riff ist , ect. Beim GPS weiß Du es, wenn Du die gewisse Vorarbeit erledigt hast und die Daten eingegeben hast! Mein GPS möchte ich nicht mehr missen!


----------



## Truttafriend (7. November 2003)

genau Christian!

Die Nebelgeschichte habe ich genau so erlebt. Ich war echt in Seenot und hatte schei...angst. Hab dann mit Handy AndreasG angerufen und ihn gebeten nach Dahme zu kommen und am Ufer zu Hupen damit ich die Richtung weiss.
Echt mieses Gefühl. Der Tag war Sonnenklar. Die Seenebelbank hat keine 3 Minuten gebraucht um mich einzuhüllen.

Nie mehr ohne Kompass und ZUSÄTZLICH ein GPS.


P.S. wahrscheinlich hat sogar Andreas dir das erzählt


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. November 2003)

Ne davon hat er mir nicht erzählt. 

Das letzte Mal als ich in einer Nebelbank war , war im Frühjahr. Da links und rechts reichlich Mefoangler waren und die ihre Blinker in meine Reichweite plazierten, endschloß ich mich auf ein Riff zu paddeln. Jedenfalls habe ich mir beim Bergen den Fuß  umgeknickt und konnte fast die ganze Frühjahrssaison vergessen. BB ging bis zum Sommertreffen garnicht. Mefoangeln nur mit Schmerzen. Wollte auch keine großen Bogen mehr paddeln, da mir die Schlauchboote und Kleinboote sehr nah kamen und ich nicht übergefahren werden wollte!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. November 2003)

> Mein GPS möchte ich nicht mehr missen!


Ich auch nicht. Ist das beste wo gibt auf See und im Neben schon lange.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. November 2003)

Kompass hatte ich nicht mehr erwähnt, weil das ja wohl zum Standart der Ausrüstung gehört.

@BBangel
Was für Kähne kommen im Nebel immer näher ??
Der einzigste der mich bis jetzt in Seenot gebracht hatte, war ein Schlauchbootfahrer, der mir doch einfach ans BB fuhr und somit auch über meine Ankerleine, ruckzuck war sie bei ihm in der Schraube drin!:r  Da bin ich heute noch sauer drauf, weil ich ihm das entgegengebrüllt hatte und er trotzdem auf mich zufuhr um nur mal zuschauen!


----------



## marschel (7. November 2003)

ich kaufe mir momentan ja das ganze equipment...aber solange ich kein gps dabeihabe, werde ich nicht alleine rausfahren, dann treffe ich mich lieber mit einigen boardies hier....

dann macht es auch mehr spaß, und im nebel kann man sich dann anleinen...

(aus der tauchschule habe ich ja auch gelernt, daß man niemals alleine tauchen geht...)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. November 2003)

*Genau Marschel !!!*  :m :q 
Spass soll es machen und das nicht alleine sondern mit vielen! :m


----------



## marschel (7. November 2003)

ist doch mein reden....

ich hoffe, das nächste woche meine bestellung aus den staaten kommt....bb, wathose, schuhe, paddels..etc..

DANN KANN ES ENDLICH LOSGEHEN:::

Der, der sich schon jetzt tierisch FREUT :z #h


----------

